# Problem z instalacja kadu - stara wersja.

## WombaT

Witam

Normalnie wpisujac emerge -av kadu, znajdywalo mi kadu w wersji bodaj 6.0.2, lub cos kolo tego. Chcialem nowsze, 6.5 wiec postepowalem wg tej instrukcji: http://www.kadu.net/w/Pobierz:Gentoo

Dokladnie wg  *Quote:*   

> opcja 1 (roslin uberlay):

 

Zrobilem tak:

```
emerge -av layman

layman -f

layman -ka roslin

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

i co? teraz wpisujac emerge -av kadu wyswietla mi kadu w wersji 0.4.iles.. czyli jest gorzej niz bylo. Co robie zle? Jak zainstalowac nowe kadu?

----------

## mziab

Tę linijkę:

```
source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

należy dorzucić na koniec /etc/make.conf.

Polecam też usunąć najpierw stare Kadu ze względu na potencjalne kolizje plików.

----------

## WombaT

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Tę linijkę:
> 
> ```
> source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
> ```
> ...

 

o, dzieki, zadziałało

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Polecam też usunąć najpierw stare Kadu ze względu na potencjalne kolizje plików.

 

Nie mam starego kadu, po raz pierwszy w ogole probuje to zainstalowac, ale nie moge. Probuje i probuje i ciagle cos jest nie tak, pierw autounmaskiem od maskowalem kilka(naście?) pakietów wymaganych przez 0.6.5, pozniej dopisalem brakująca flage do USE, a na koniec i tak mi wali:

```
[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ("<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2)

```

ja już wymiękam.... nie mam pojecia co dalej robic

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mziab

Coś w twoim systemie wymaga qt-4.3.*, a nowe Kadu 4.4* i stąd problem.

Sprawdź:

```
equery d qt
```

----------

## WombaT

 *mziab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sprawdź:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
GUGUstac ~ # equery d qt

[ Searching for packages depending on qt... ]

app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-1.6.6 (!headless? x11-libs/qt:3)

dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/arts-3.5.9 (x11-libs/qt:3)

kde-base/drkonqi-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kate-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kcminit-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdcop-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 (>=x11-libs/qt-3.3.3:3)

kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.9-r1 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdesu-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdialog-3.5.9-r1 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kdm-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kfind-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kghostview-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kicker-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/klipper-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/knetattach-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/konsole-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kpager-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/ksnapshot-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kstart-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/ktip-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kwin-3.5.9-r1 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/kxkb-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.9 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

kde-misc/yakuake-2.8 (=x11-libs/qt-3*)

media-video/smplayer-0.6.5-r1 (=x11-libs/qt-4.3*)

sys-apps/qtparted-0.4.5 (x11-libs/qt:3)

www-client/opera-9.63 (amd64 & !ia32? =x11-libs/qt-3*)

                      (ppc? =x11-libs/qt-3*)

                      (x86&!qt-static&!qt3-static? =x11-libs/qt-3*)

                      (x86-fbsd&!qt-static&!qt3-static? =x11-libs/qt-3*)

```

czyli winny smplayer? nie da sie tego jakos obejsc? bo jednak smplayer mi sie dośc czesto przydaje

----------

## mziab

Spróbuj:

```
emerge -C qt:4

emerge -1 qt-gui
```

Po tym możesz mieć brakujące zależności, więc zrób emerge -uD world.

Sam lubię i używam SMPlayera  :Wink: 

----------

## WombaT

dzieki, zadziałalo wszystko  :Smile: 

ps. sorry za refleks ale troche zajety bylem  :Razz: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *WombaT wrote:*   

> dzieki, zadziałalo wszystko 

 Przeczytaj regulamin i dopisz [SOLVED] na początku tematu.

----------

